# iMac OSX won't play any DVD



## rideswithchrist (Aug 3, 2010)

I have a less than year old 21" iMAC running 10.6.7.
When I tried to play a DVD (from redbox) it spit it out and never brought up any dvd software. It never even recognized there was a dvd inserted. There is no ATA device in the "About this Mac" section (which is what help told me to do)

I am sure this came with a DVD player, but WTH
how can I get it to play the dvd?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

In */Applications/DVD Player* should be present.

That it is not listed in Apple System Profiler under ATA suggests it's a hardware issue.
If this machine is still under warranty (which it should be if less than a year old), I would contact Apple.


----------

